# M50 Toll Bridge - www.eFlow.ie



## RonanC

As we get nearer to barrier free tolling on the M50, the NRA have launched a new website dedicated to it - www.eflow.ie

Barrier free tolling will be introduced in August and the standard toll charge will rise to €3 per car if you do not register to pay electronically. This is an increase of 50%!! 

Cameras will be set up to record registration plates at the toll bridge and you will have until 8pm the following day to pay the charge online, over the phone or at certain payzone outlets nationwide. If you fail to pay by 8pm the following day you will be hit with a penalty and a letter and if you fail to pay then you will be subject to an even bigger fine and possible jail time.

But my point is this, these cameras will be able to recognize cars with registration plates from the Republic, but will they be able to send payment notices to the many cars driving in Ireland with UK, and other registration plates on them (ie; Poland, Latvia, France, Spain.....) 

If this is the case then these drivers will be avoiding paying the toll fee altogether! 

How is this a fair system? And is the increase in the fee justified?


----------



## Green

RonanC said:


> the standard toll charge will rise to €3 per car if you do not register to pay electronically. This is an increase of 50%!!
> 
> But my point is this, these cameras will be able to recognize cars with registration plates from the Republic, but will they be able to send payment notices to the many cars driving in Ireland with UK, and other registration plates on them (ie; Poland, Latvia, France, Spain.....)
> 
> If this is the case then these drivers will be avoiding paying the toll fee altogether!
> 
> How is this a fair system? And is the increase in the fee justified?


 
Your correct, the standard toll will rise only if you dont register so why dont you register? So if you do register or are already an easypass custmer then the toll does not rise. Perhaps you should email regarding their intentions for non Irish registration drivers.


----------

